# Foundry Cayley



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Smoked this stick for the first time and it was great. Undertones were of a sweet but with strong aged tobacco notes throughout. Had a cool vitola that smoked flawlessly. Figured I would share it with you guys!








[image]http://i.imgur.com/9MYIqdn.jpg[/image]


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad you liked, it was not my cup of tea at all. In fact the Cayley reminded me of a cup of chamomile tea, flavors I just don't care for. However, their Menlo cigar had loads of wood & leather flavors that I absolutely loved, and at less than $4 a piece they were a steal!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Glad you liked, it was not my cup of tea at all. In fact the Cayley reminded me of a cup of chamomile tea, flavors I just don't care for. However, their Menlo cigar had loads of wood & leather flavors that I absolutely loved, and at less than $4 a piece they were a steal!


Damn how did you get them for so cheap??


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

cuz hes the worlds most interesting man...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> Damn how did you get them for so cheap??


Picked them up at egars when they had a site wide sale.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Picked them up at egars when they had a site wide sale.


That's a really good price on them


----------

